# Please share your Jonas stories here



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

I've been watching the Weather Channel and I feel sorry for you guys getting the big snow. I can see, with the way the wind is blowing out there, that drifting will be a huge problem. The drifting will probably negate a lot of the plowing that would be done during the storm. I would venture to say that this is the first event of the season for many and the first is always difficult, even with a smaller storm.

Rough way to earn a buck. Charge accordingly and be safe.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It was a normal day.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2101731 said:


> It was a normal day.


...in Alaska


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yea instead of enjoying a nice day I'm watching the Weather Channel action too.. Pretty sad to be watching it snow somewhere else, well at least there's games on tomorrow....


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Aj you haven't ever had lake effect this year, have you


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

R&R Yard Design;2101782 said:


> Aj you haven't ever had lake effect this year, have you


Actually had alot the past couple weeks, roles got reversed yesterday though did anything accumulate that way...


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Cold as hell here, but nary a flake was seen.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

The storm got some coverage on the Denver news and one thing got my attention. A guy in a banana coat using a Hoverboard while shoveling.

http://www.businessinsider.com/man-on-hoverboard-shovels-snow-2016-1


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Once he's done he can throw the board in the pile of snow to melt it


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2101866 said:


> Once he's done he can throw the board in the pile of snow to melt it


Eggsaxely..........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Ajlawn1;2101773 said:


> Yea instead of enjoying a nice day I'm watching the Weather Channel action too.. Pretty sad to be watching it snow somewhere else, well at least there's games on tomorrow....


I don't mind watching storms unfold in other areas, I always seem to learn something new. This storm was north of the models. That's been a consistent pattern for a few years now, with about 80% of them being slightly to greatly north.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I have some friends trying to go to work there who can't get there.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JimMarshall;2101925 said:


> I have some friends trying to go to work there who can't get there.


Not surprising.... That was one hell of a storm.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

We did receive .04 snow on the offset of the event. 

There my story has been amended


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2102080 said:


> We did receive .04 snow on the offset of the event.
> 
> There my story has been amended


Too funny.

It always strikes me that they have storm surge associated with snow storms.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Freshwater;2102077 said:


> Not surprising.... That was one hell of a storm.


They finally made it, 28 hours into a 6.5 hour trip on dry pavement.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Enuff said!


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2102197 said:


> Enuff said!


I made it through 15 seconds. WOW.......


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2102197 said:


> Enuff said!


Thats gotta be city toe... :laughing:


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Looks like Wes was ready.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, everyone still working or sleeping?


----------



## volk23 (Oct 15, 2015)

We had 24-28in in PA. First plow job, 6 acres parking lot. Two pickup trucks. 30 hours none stop to maintain control. 8 hrs after it stopped to clear up. 
Snowdogg plow fell off the mount twice. Lost about an hour


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I am curious , how does a plow fall off of the mount ?....


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2102685 said:


> Wow, everyone still working or sleeping?


We only got 15" and I just got up,those guys in 24" and up are probably still cleaning up.We plowed with storm this time and had 2 relaxing pushes,7hr push and a final 10 hr push,sidewalks and salt,got done sun noon.A few problems nothing out of norm. Worst part was staying awake for the Pats loss,yikes!


----------



## volk23 (Oct 15, 2015)

SHAWZER;2102760 said:


> I am curious , how does a plow fall off of the mount ?....


I say design flaw. I the two locking handles are extra wide. And in the sticky wet snow piles they would open when you pull back of the pile. Happened 3 times. And there is no place to put a pin in there to prevent it from opening


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

Got 29" where I am at. I don't plow commercially anymore, just my driveway and 2 neighbors, just doing that was hard enough. People were flagging me down left and right yesterday while I did the last clean up in the morning, I told them I can't break my truck by trying to push 30" in one push and told them good luck.

oh, my starter did crap out on me yesterday morning though, It seems I go through starters every year!


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

31 inches plus drifting. Can not move around town with truck and plow due to piles from car dig outs and cars parking 2 wide. No where to pile the snow, the national accounts not touched CVS ,Post Office, banks. Mainly just the local guys running. You get what you pay for.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Ive never seen soo many commercial lots not plowed during a whole storm. Some Major retailers werent done until middad monday for the first time. Maybe some of these nationals will finall get the boot.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Pushed snow around for 3 days. Most side roads are only a lane and a half. Got some nice big piles, made some money, watched all kinds of butthats. Now gonna sleep for a day or two.


----------



## Pa Teeny (Sep 15, 2006)

35.5" had the jobs cleaned and ready by Monday no problem...also had another boss blade frame on plow break in to 2 pieces didnt break the cyclander....had it welded and fixed in an hour....a nice fluffy snow...


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hoping some of you guys can post up a few pics. Always cool to see the big storms


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

peteo1;2103618 said:


> Hoping some of you guys can post up a few pics. Always cool to see the big storms


Like this? :laughing:


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

peteo1;2103618 said:


> Hoping some of you guys can post up a few pics. Always cool to see the big storms


Like this? :laughing:


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

Last pic is not my truck, just had to take a picture when I saw it


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

kimber750;2103479 said:


> Pushed snow around for 3 days. Most side roads are only a lane and a half. Got some nice big piles, made some money, watched all kinds of butthats. Now gonna sleep for a day or two.


I hate to bring up a sore subject, but are you including your driver in that butthat category?


----------



## wcb607a (Feb 20, 2009)

we had 30" , higher amounts with drifts. All I can say, it was brutal. I worked 66 hours straight along with my brother trying to get everything done, due to 2 trucks breaking and 1 skid breaking also. Lucky we have 2 rental skids and a compact loader. We have 4 condo complexes that have 185 driveways total to do along with parking areas and sidewalks and steps. Had to use 2 skidsteer with buckets to dig out 30+ inches for 185 driveways.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

JimMarshall;2104045 said:


> I hate to bring up a sore subject, but are you including your driver in that butthat category?


Which driver? The one towing the skiddy or the one that got stuck on the guardrail?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

kimber750;2104117 said:


> Which driver? The one towing the skiddy or the one that got stuck on the guardrail?:laughing::laughing:


I was going for skid steer. No excuse for that other than stupidity. I can see the accidental aspect to backing over a guardrail


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My story


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2104131 said:


> My story


We can only hope they don't reproduce.......


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

Every local garage has at lest 1 plow truck in for transmission issues or tires. They are the ones making money. Try to find a belt for a snow blower too.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

My home town of Roaring Spring Pa made the national wheather channel when we got 30 inches. They were only calling for like 12 inches haha, storm was crazy it snowed and snowed for 24 hours. I kind of had a bad feeling about this storm and decided to plow through the entire storm. We started with my crew at Friday midnight and worked till sunday 6 am, took a nap and finished final detail work and pushing back snow piles Monday night before midnight. I sent all invoice's out yesterday haha, didn't want to wait this was the second snow of the winter for us. But honestly it wasn't a really bad snow, it was pretty light, I only got stuck once. Best money I made ever on a storm also. Yesterday the temp was 48 and a lot melted already. This sat, sun, and Monday, temps are in the high 40's with rain, so I think most of it will be gone next week. We plow around 70 customers and managed to only receive 2 complaints with this storm so everyone was cool. Now I'm ready for any snow at this point a 8-12 inch storm will feel like a breeze.


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

http://imgur.com/UUT97Zd


I went to dc. There was abandoned trucks, plows, sanders falling out of trucks. You'd be going down the highway then bam! Snow bank blocking lane!



http://imgur.com/t5LpGhq


Everything was super tight



http://imgur.com/8gT9a94


----------



## SawTree/TierOne (Jan 28, 2016)

Hooked up with a local VA landscaping company and headed down Friday the 22nd to work the storm on an agreed contract. We had a few hang-ups on the way out but ultimately left later than desired. The snow started flying around the halfway point to Breezewood on the PA turnpike and never let up. Across I-70 into Maryland it was 30mph in 4x4 with the skid loader in tow and that never changed. We finally arrived on-site at midnight Friday and worked 24hrs straight just to keep up. The loader saved us, plain and simple because the shopping centers simply had nowhere else to push the snow. We started building snow mountains early! After a 6hr rest we hit it again for 36hrs straight in just about every "emergency truck unloading" situation you can imagine. We dug out several docks that saved loads of milk and other perishables then, headed to Uhaul and NTB in order to save their business for the day. Of course we are all out to make a living but, it really became personal for us. We were happy to have the opportunity to come down, make some money and simply help them out. After another 2 hour touchup we headed home...62hrs in 3 days calls for some rest! Hope everyone made some money and stayed safe while keeping breakdowns to a minimum. And for those who don't have one, a skid loader will save the day when you have deep, heavy snow like this storm brought; the truck would have been broken the first day if I would have tried to go through some of the piles/drifts instead of cutting in with the loader first.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

After a couple unforeseen break downs the night before the storm really got going we decided to sit this one out. Got a couple calls from local Govt's. and a NSP but there was no way I was going with equipment not being 100%. To all the guys who endured this nice job! I learned one thing after we went to Baltimore in 2010 is that you need a game plan and a back up to the back ups.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Brutal. Nothing else to say. We escaped with minor breakdowns, but most of our area saw between 28-32 I guess. Haven't looked for the official numbers outside of seeing 29.2 at the airport. Just finished tidying up a few things this morning. First full nights sleep since last Thursday coming tonight. 1 guy out salting tonight that didn't work last night.


----------



## Easy Outs (Oct 18, 2014)

All of our accounts had access on Sunday. By Monday we had them cleaned up nicely. We spent the rest of the week plowing people out that others couldn't, wouldn't, or never made advanced arrangements. We just finished yesterday, but another request came through my website last night. We had literally hundreds of calls daily until Tuesday at which point it started to slow down. I don't know our exact amount but it was over 30". 

I plowed a 2 acre church parking lot throughout Saturday night and Sunday morning it was completely drifted shut worse than before I plowed and we had to deal with the existing walls of snow from where I plowed. That was rough because our loader wasn't available yet.


----------



## sodworksllc (Dec 10, 2012)

32.5" in Allentown, Pa.. went smooth and had no breakdowns. I think we were still hauling snow up until Wednesday or Thursday. Glad it wasn't heavy!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

We started at noon Friday. As of Monday night I had 70 something hours. We were out until Thursday morning


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Easy Outs;2107529 said:


> All of our accounts had access on Sunday. By Monday we had them cleaned up nicely. We spent the rest of the week plowing people out that others couldn't, wouldn't, or never made advanced arrangements. We just finished yesterday, but another request came through my website last night. We had literally hundreds of calls daily until Tuesday at which point it started to slow down. I don't know our exact amount but it was over 30".
> 
> I plowed a 2 acre church parking lot throughout Saturday night and Sunday morning it was completely drifted shut worse than before I plowed and we had to deal with the existing walls of snow from where I plowed. That was rough because our loader wasn't available yet.


I plow a private road on a steep hill. I chose to not plow for the simple fact that the wind would drift shut the road even worse than if I let it go. I'm glad I waited. I would have had a difficult time keeping up with the storm regardless. We had "white out" conditions for most of the storm and the county didn't keep the road open going up into the development so it worked out for the most part. Used my Ariens 30" Pro Deluxe to cut a few lines so I could get the truck through the snow. Made it to the top with the blower just before the belts went up in smoke! Yeah, Sunday morning first thing the belts burned up. Managed to get the road open only after getting stuck and digging the truck out for a couple hours. Monday went better after getting belts on the blower.


----------

